

Lisense plate recognition - tolson32

Is there a way to access the DMV database? There are a bunch of websites advertising they can give you information on car owners. I only know of one legitimate company offering access to an up to date database, Vigilant solutions. I&#x27;m trying to access an up to date database for my parking service, Fetch Park. Any idea if there is an actual database or if it&#x27;s just from information compiled by these companies not the gov?
======
jeffmould
I am not 100% positive on this, but if I remember correctly, the federal
Driver's Privacy Protection Act (I believe that is what is called) has strict
regulations on who can access what information based off a license plate
number. In most cases you will, at minimum, need a private investigator
license in each state you want access to that state's database. Even then many
states have even stricter laws that limit the amount of information that is
available directly to a individual. And even still many states do not offer
direct access, meaning that you would have to go down to the DMV office in
person, fill out an information request form, and get the information direct
from them.

Many of the databases you see online, while saying they provide complete
information, offer limited information as well. You may check with a company
like Checkr.com or GoodHire for more information. Both offer API access to
their databases at a cost. But again, you have to have a valid and legal
reason for accessing their API.

